# Your Thoughts



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Oct 20, 2011)

Steve Harvey & Tyrese on TBN


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y6jH7aduVak


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Oct 20, 2011)

Sorry I'm not tech savy I was trying to post the vid where all you had to do was press play.........................


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Oct 20, 2011)

need a few minutes to collect my thoughts


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Oct 20, 2011)

Shimmie you too, lol

Seriously, I wanted us to discuss this here but now I am not even sure how to voice my concerns about this ....


----------



## Raspberry (Oct 20, 2011)

Can you give a synopsis? I started to play the vid and had to turn it off, I really can't stand Steve Harvey's shuckin and jivin.. I'll watch if you say it's interesting enough though.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Oct 20, 2011)

This is how my face was watching it


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Oct 20, 2011)

But what I will say is this, I am very concerned that our churches and Christian media allow everyone and their granny in their pulpit a platform to speak to the people of God...

This speaks volumes about the HEAD (the leadership) who allow, permit and sanction this.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Oct 20, 2011)

its just so much to say. Not only about Tyrese...but the fact this is looked as "Christian/Spiritual"..this just increase my burden even the more.I really have alot to say, but I will get tagged as judgemental and more. But i may be back later to post my thoughts


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Oct 20, 2011)

^^it is a burden I'm here sighing shifting in my seat asking God to help me to put all I'm thinking in words that I can properly articulate here ...

pray w/o ceasing yes it IS that serious


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Oct 20, 2011)

the talk about 'sexiness' to take people on an adventure was pure foolishness


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Oct 20, 2011)

yess!! I was about to type that but I was erased it. I just dont like how He said God put vision of His songs in his belly. God is not going to give u a vision about sexing some women down you not married to!


there i said it....


----------



## Goombay_Summer (Oct 20, 2011)

It is like letting a prostitute teach an absence only sex education class and expecting a certain result but realistically they are hoping that their stories and personas will serve as cautionary tales of what not to do because the godly should always take spiritual advice from the unsaved. 

*I know that I am being judgmental but unfortunately, I skipped breakfast this morning and have a very low tolerance today but I know every time my niece watches Tyrese videos or attended his concerts she is being ministered to as a result I feel much better now.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Oct 20, 2011)

Girl this really bought tears to me eyes, because I see the enemy. The bible say we wrestle not against flesh blood, but spiritual wickedness in high places. This is just a trick of the enemy to deceive. Then it makes us harder to witness about truth..because they set these people on Spiritual pedalstools who not living the word and not even speaking it


Steve harvey said before his show he always pray but he know what is about to say in his show dont have nothing to do with God....and then he laughs about it!!!!! My Lord, let us wake up and see whats going on!!


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Oct 20, 2011)

He said some good things concerning how to deal with the youth and allow the spirit of God to deal with some things. But we can't put God in everything. *He is a holy God*. God's approval is not on everything we want or feel like doing. 

Why are church folk cheering to some capricorn mess, that is astrology and witchcraft. We need to know the *Word.* You just can't go with everything, go with God's word.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Oct 20, 2011)

Hanna both of them claim to be saved sorry I mean christian but are works in progress...I hear Steve use that line all the time I guess it gives him the right a 'free pass' if you will to do say and do whatever...




hanna_light said:


> It is like letting a prostitute teach an absence only sex education class and expecting a certain result but realistically they are hoping that their stories and personas will serve as cautionary tales of what not to do because the godly should always take spiritual advice from the unsaved.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 20, 2011)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Shimmie you too, lol
> 
> Seriously, I wanted us to discuss this here but now I am not even sure how to voice my concerns about this ....



   I understand...   I truly do.

I'm just going to put this out there.

As soon as I read these words:   

_Steve Harvey & Tyrese on TBN_

I knew it was a 'mess' in progress.   I stopping watching TBN a while ago.   With all of the mess done by Jamal Bryant, and they still allowed him t host and lead the shows on the air.     I was done.   And now it's Steve Harvey and Tyrese who are not true examples of Christianity.      

I'm not even sorry if anyone is offended.  I'm simply not.  We need men of God who are just that Men Of God; Men of God's STandards, not weak and silly excuses which are lukewarm to cold to what God has called of us.  

Babygirl, I'm speaking of the World faking Christianity.  It's the men/women who do this mess like Steve Harvey and have folks not rendering their sin unto God, but holding on to it.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Oct 20, 2011)

Yes! Yes! It dont take a rocket scientist to know something is not right about this!...really.? They are making excuses for sin and then calling it God.Now if they wanna "do them" , fine..do them..but dont sit on national televison in front on millions and proclaim that mess. Lord have mercy on them...






Shimmie said:


> I understand...  I truly do.
> 
> I'm just going to put this out there.
> 
> ...


----------



## Goombay_Summer (Oct 20, 2011)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Hanna both of them claim to be saved sorry I mean christian but are works in progress...I hear Steve use that line all the time I guess it gives him the right a 'free pass' if you will to do say and do whatever...


 
Well  I am offended that they have put a fox to guard the hen house so to speak and then have the audacity to tell us to be open minded because they are works in process we need to be rebuking the enemy not inviting him to come in  have dinner and stay awhile.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 20, 2011)

Alicialynn86 said:


> Yes! Yes! It dont take a rocket scientist to know something is not right about this!...really.? They are making excuses for sin and then calling it God.Now if they wanna "do them" , fine..do them..but dont sit on national televison in front on millions and proclaim that mess. Lord have mercy on them...



Alicialynn... This is the reason for so much mess in the world today.   When I look at the threads in the Off Topic forum, regarding Black Men, Marriage, and so on and so on; the reason is because Men and Women are not honoring God.  

In the Bible, each time the children of Israel disobeyed God, that's when trouble started.   But when they repented and chose to live for God, trouble was defeated and returned no more.

Oh!  I forgot to give you a hug.   I do this as to show that my comments are not a personal attack towards anyone.   I'm attacking the subject / thread topic instead.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Oct 20, 2011)

Shimmie exactly exactly oh my heart is full and that's why I couldn't say worried about offense...

Jamal Bryant that's a total nother story....



Shimmie said:


> I understand...  I truly do.
> 
> I'm just going to put this out there.
> 
> ...


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Oct 20, 2011)

Yes! If they works in progess, they need to go sit down and learn something , and stop  teaching people that foolishness
 (dodging stones to be thrown)





hanna_light said:


> Well I am offended that they have put a fox to guard the hen house so to speak and then have the audacity to tell us to be open minded because they are works in process we need to be rebuking the enemy not inviting him to come in have dinner and stay awhile.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 20, 2011)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Shimmie exactly exactly oh my heart is full and that's why I couldn't say worried about offense...
> 
> Jamal Bryant that's a total nother story....





'HealthyHair, I'm so ticked off about Bryant and the foolishness of those who treat him as a leader.   I just so done with this mess.  

And the mess being, the misrepresentation of the Body of Christ and that's it being televised worldwide.  

Errrrgggggg !


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Oct 20, 2011)

listen all that goodness that I got earlier is gone God can't be please with us...


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Oct 20, 2011)

and so many followers are watching and immulating ....and being deceived






Shimmie said:


> 'HealthyHair, I'm so ticked off about Bryant and the foolishness of those who treat him as a leader. I just so done with this mess.
> 
> And the mess being, the misrepresentation of the Body of Christ and that's it being televised worldwide.
> 
> Errrrgggggg !


----------



## Guitarhero (Oct 20, 2011)

I mean, I'm not judging him in hypocrisy.... but if I wish to learn something from someone, let them have a good track record, at least.  I'm not going to someone who has failed so many relationships in order to learn how to have a good one, right?   Besides those obvious failures, Harvey's opinion on women is just horrendously chauvenistic!!!  Then, the shuckin' and jivin'...not feeling all this type of thing at all.  I cringe just listening to it.  Now, where's my doughnut?

And besides, isn't TBN a christian network?  When did Harvey get a spot on it?  This is a new endeavor?


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Oct 20, 2011)

The bible says the nation that forgets God will be turned into hell and thats exactly whats been happening.Its only going to get worse. Thats why I cant be a "hush-hush" Christian and love God secretly..I just cant..but I have to proclaim truth through LOVE.I dont wanna see no one perish..Silence is the same as consent. We shall know the truth and the truth shall make us free. The only way we can be free is if we know the truth.





Shimmie said:


> Alicialynn... This is the reason for so much mess in the world today. When I look at the threads in the Off Topic forum, regarding Black Men, Marriage, and so on and so on; the reason is because Men and Women are not honoring God.
> 
> In the Bible, each time the children of Israel disobeyed God, that's when trouble started. But when they repented and chose to live for God, trouble was defeated and returned no more.
> 
> *Oh! I forgot to give you a hug. I do this as to show that my comments are not a personal attack towards anyone. I'm attacking the subject / thread topic instead. *


----------



## Goombay_Summer (Oct 20, 2011)

Alicialynn86 said:


> Yes! If they works in progess, they need to go sit down and learn something , and stop teaching people that foolishness
> (dodging stones to be thrown)


 

Please make room for me behind your couch


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Oct 20, 2011)

This is why we must us discernment/judgement. We need to be able to discern what is godly vs. ungodly. Christ said "you will know them by their fruit." You just can't go with what people say because they have a platform. Use some darn discernment Church. Know the Lord according to His Word and His Spirit. We are to be wise as serpeants but harmless as doves. You don't just let the devil come (through people) in and ruin your life and family cause you want to show love. Guard your spirit.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 20, 2011)

Health&hair28 said:


> This is why we must us discernment/judgement. We need to be able to discern what is godly vs. ungodly. Christ said "you will know them by their fruit." You just can't go with what people say because they have a platform. Use some darn discernment Church. Know the Lord according to His Word and His Spirit. We are to be wise as serpeants but harmless as doves. You don't just let the devil come (through people) in and ruin your life and family cause you want to show love. Guard your spirit.



 

I mean it... THANK YOU !

We have to be able to discern which is of God and that which is not.   Steve Harvey is sooooo messed up.  He 'teaches' that women should use the 90 day rule, which means to wait 90 days before having sex with a man.   AND he is not talking about marriage.   

What kind of mess is this?    Joan on Girlfriends?   She was messed too!


----------



## TraciChanel (Oct 20, 2011)

"If the sexy is gonna attract the people, you have to do what you have to do to get people to show up..."  erplexed

"... 'Pac is talking about God...not everyone's walk is gonna be consistent with their talk; but as long as you're talking about him."  

Say what?


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 20, 2011)

TraciChanel said:


> "If the sexy is gonna attract the people, you have to do what you have to do to get people to show up..."  erplexed
> 
> "... 'Pac is talking about God...not everyone's walk is gonna be consistent with their talk; but as long as you're talking about him."
> 
> Say what?



I don't  understand.   I haven't had my coffee  today.  Is that "TuPac" ?   

I'm sorry for not 'getting this'.


----------



## TraciChanel (Oct 20, 2011)

Yep, he's talking about TuPac. 




Shimmie said:


> I don't understand. I haven't had my coffee  today. Is that "TuPac" ?
> 
> I'm sorry for not 'getting this'.


----------



## aribell (Oct 20, 2011)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Steve Harvey & Tyrese on TBN
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y6jH7aduVak


 
I haven't watched the video or read any of the responses in the thread, but I'm fairly sure that Steve Harvey + Tyrese + Trinity Broadcasting Network = *Wrong   *

I would post a laughing smiley, but I'm kinda serious.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 20, 2011)

TraciChanel said:


> Yep, he's talking about TuPac.



Thanks TraciChanel...

I haven't been able to view the video yet.  I just saw the names Steve Harvey and Tyrese on TBN and I drew my own personal confusion not equal to conclusion.  

Another Question:   Is this Tyrese Gibson, the actor?  

Again...forgive my lax of knowledge...    I need my coffee   I really do.


----------



## TraciChanel (Oct 20, 2011)

No problem! Yes, it's Tyrese Gibson the actor. The quotes that I posted earlier were from him. 


Shimmie said:


> Thanks TraciChanel...
> 
> I haven't been able to view the video yet. I just saw the names Steve Harvey and Tyrese on TBN and I drew my own personal confusion not equal to conclusion.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 20, 2011)

TraciChanel said:


> No problem! Yes, it's Tyrese Gibson the actor. The quotes that I posted earlier were from him.



I feel for them.  They are caught up in the 'money' game. 

I believe they know and believe in thanking God.  This I believe.   But they are not called to minister.  God is not the author of confusion.   These men are not teaching God's principals.   

They are making a dangerous mix of sin and treating scripture as if it were a side of fries, with dat'...

Gibson should be 'waist deep' (his movie) with Jesus....

Thanks TraciChanel


----------



## Laela (Oct 20, 2011)

I haven't watched the vid yet, but will watch it later. Just wanted to say I agree with this. The pulpit is SACRED.

I don't understand why someone like Russell Simmons was given the opportunity by a church leader to preach a sermon to his congregation. The man worships another god and even has the idol in his worship room in his home. Yes, he's smart, wise..but does he have God's Wisdom or earthly wisdom? People think we're all about pointing fingers in hypocrisy when the bottom line is, the Church must use God's Word as the standard to draw the line.   








Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> But what I will say is this, I am very concerned that our churches and Christian media allow everyone and their granny in their pulpit a platform to speak to the people of God...
> 
> This speaks volumes about the HEAD (the leadership) who allow, permit and sanction this.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Oct 20, 2011)

and don't forget Rev Run with the Buddhist head and other questionable paraphenaila around is tub ...saw this as he was tweeting his words of wisdom on one of his shows, I no longer watch...

imo this is no different from Juanita Bynum II tweeting/typing in tongues all is a vexation to the spirit and sameful to the body of Christ




Laela said:


> I haven't watched the vid yet, but will watch it later. Just wanted to say I agree with this. The pulpit is SACRED.
> 
> I don't understand why someone like Russell Simmons was given the opportunity by a church leader to preach a sermon to his congregation. The man worships another god and even has the idol in his worship room in his home. Yes, he's smart, wise..but does he have God's Wisdom or earthly wisdom? People think we're all about pointing fingers in hypocrisy when the bottom line is, the Church must use God's Word as the standard to draw the line.


----------



## aribell (Oct 20, 2011)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> But what I will say is this, I am very concerned that our churches and Christian media allow everyone and their granny in their pulpit a platform to speak to the people of God...
> 
> This speaks volumes about the HEAD (the leadership) who allow, permit and sanction this.





Alicialynn86 said:


> Yes! If they works in progess, they need to go sit down and learn something , and stop  teaching people that foolishness
> (dodging stones to be thrown)



ITA with both of these posts.  I can't say whether or not either of them have been born again; but I do know that they lack a great deal of understanding and true knowledge of God.  At best, they're very immature believers.  In no wise should they be held up as people to listen to regarding the things of God.  If they're growing, they should go find a godly, seasoned Christian to learn from and once they have matured, then maybe they can come back and say something.  



TraciChanel said:


> "If the sexy is gonna attract the people, you have to do what you have to do to get people to show up..."  erplexed



By contrast, Isaiah says of Jesus:  "he had no form or majesty that we should look at him, and no beauty that we should desire him."  (53:2)

Jesus wasn't sexy.  He wasn't entertaining people to get them to come to Him.  If anything, we see the difference here:  that which is truly God doesn't need songs and jokes and a nice physique to bring people in.  When the true power of God is present, it speaks for itself.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 20, 2011)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> and don't forget Rev Run with the Buddhist head and other questionable paraphenaila around is tub ...saw this as he was tweeting his words of wisdom on one of his shows, I no longer watch...
> 
> imo this is no different from Juanita Bynum II tweeting/typing in tongues all is a vexation to the spirit and sameful to the body of Christ



For a long time, I took issue with Craig Lewis who 'out's them all.     But now......

I don't want this in my heart.   I don't want anger nor do I want abasement of others.   It's hard to 'see' when something is not right.   

A perfect example is what happened with Juanita Bynum and her former husband Thomas Weeks.   I used to watch them on TBN and I was happy to see another Black couple not only married but in Ministry.   When negative things were said about them, I rejected it, as I did not wish to see fault in them; only the Ministry.    Yet there were 'red flags' and the rest is history ...

We have to be open to the Truth of the Holy Spirit.   When I read the Old Testament this lesson is taught all throughout God's word.   Not all Kings were 'good' kings, many were 'kangs'.     Not all men [women] were meant to lead nor to be followed.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Oct 20, 2011)

NK 

Steve says he is learning from Godly people TD Jakes, Paula White and Donnie McClurkin who have all interviewed him as well as had him speak to at least two of TD Jakes' 'Mega' events..oh my




nicola.kirwan said:


> ITA with both of these posts. I can't say whether or not either of them have been born again; but I do know that they lack a great deal of understanding and true knowledge of God. At best, they're very immature believers. In no wise should they be held up as people to listen to regarding the things of God. If they're growing, they should go find a godly, seasoned Christian to learn from and once they have matured, then maybe they can come back and say something.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Oct 20, 2011)

well him encouraging the saints to have sex in public places (to spice up their marriages) and her giggling co signing on all his foolishness was too much for me




Shimmie said:


> For a long time, I took issue with Craig Lewis who 'out's them all. But now......
> 
> I don't want this in my heart. I don't want anger nor do I want abasement of others. It's hard to 'see' when something is not right.
> 
> ...


----------



## aribell (Oct 20, 2011)

I feel like my experience in the Church is so different.  I never considered the big ministries to have much at all to do with the Gospel.  You *might* find a golden nugget like Michael Yousef while watching Christian TV, but in general it's a false Christianity being promulgated.  

I heard something interesting when listening to a sermon.  The pastor said that when people aren't truly seeking God--as in the cross of Jesus--when they finally do come to what they call God, they'll end up in something false anyway.  I think that's what a lot of ministries serve as--holding stations for people who want to feel like they're close to God, but don't want the true Gospel.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 20, 2011)

Double Post...


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 20, 2011)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> NK
> 
> Steve says he is learning from Godly people TD Jakes, Paula White and Donnie McClurkin who have all interviewed him as well as had him speak to at least two of TD Jakes' 'Mega' events..oh my



*Sigh*  Now they ought to know better than to have an _unseasoned_ speaker at these events.  It's saying that they validate his_ tainted_ philosophies.   This sends a huge smoke signal; where is wisdom and protection over the hearts of the people listening.   

_Pondering... _  My Selah is being recharged.   

Okay, so what is he learning from being alone with Jesus.   Everyone who seeks God ends up with a pure visitation from the Holy Spirit.    Giving credit to
Ministers is not enough...nor it..


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 20, 2011)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> listen all that goodness that I got earlier is gone God can't be please with us...



I don't want God to be displeased.  Healthy Hair   I apologize to you and all here for venting about my disappointments with those who have weaken the Church. I am just so tired of it.   I don't even watch TV Ministries as i did in the past.    I'm tired of the mess.     I've made up my heart and mind that I have had enough and I'm taking back what satan has stolen and one of the main thefts are the hearts and souls of our men _Black and White_, we have a mix.

Well............

I just watched the video... twice.   

I got up to eat and then as I was in the kitchen, God spoke this into my heart:

_Let him be a work in progress   No they should not be 'leaders' for the Body of Christ to follow; they're not ready.   But let them be a work in progress, pray for them to be loosen from the stings that bind and have them blind.   Pray for their hearts to be one with me.   I will bring them unto me; I'm gathering others to follow.   Pray, let them be my work in process, and I will do the rest. _

God wants Tyrese Gibson; He can use him in tight corners and places where other men didn't win.   We have to pray for him.   We know how to push in prayer.   Steve is going to repent before the world's eyes.   Of what I do not know.    Let's put him, Tyrese and all men upon the alter; take them away from satan and the world of which they live.    God needs them and we will pray them in. 

Our Black men are in so much trouble.  And their trouble becomes 'our' trouble.  

All in Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Oct 20, 2011)

Shimmie said:


> I don't want God to be displeased.  Healthy Hair  I apologize to you and all here for venting about my disappointments with those who have weaken the Church. I am just so tired of it. I don't even watch TV Ministries as i did in the past. I'm tired of the mess. I've made up my heart and mind that I have had enough and I'm taking back what satan has stolen and one of the main thefts are the hearts and souls of our men _Black and White_, we have a mix.
> 
> Well............
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for sharing this word. I receive it and I will pray. Thank God for His loving kindness towards us. The goodness of God leads to repentance.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Oct 20, 2011)

Shimmie I feel your heart on this because I feel the same way too...and you know what I'm glad that they're outed by ex-ministries thats so we know whats going on and who is involved with what...I'm tried too but I have hope that God can change them he changed me and whatever He does is well done  





Shimmie said:


> I don't want God to be displeased.  Healthy Hair   I apologize to you and all here for venting about my disappointments with those who have weaken the Church. I am just so tired of it.   I don't even watch TV Ministries as i did in the past.    I'm tired of the mess.     I've made up my heart and mind that I have had enough and I'm taking back what satan has stolen and one of the main thefts are the hearts and souls of our men _Black and White_, we have a mix.
> 
> Well............
> 
> ...


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 20, 2011)

Health&hair28 said:


> Thanks for sharing this word. I receive it and I will pray. Thank God for His loving kindness towards us. The goodness of God leads to repentance.





Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Shimmie I feel your heart on this because I feel the same way too...and you know what I'm glad that they're outed by ex-ministries thats so we know whats going on and who is involved with what...I'm tried too but I have hope that God can change them he changed me and whatever He does is well done



I've grown so tired of the mess.  Tired of the attacks, and just plain tired of foolishness that has been centered around the Body of Christ.

There's only one answer:   Jesus and Prayer.

I'm going to start a new thread entitled:  *The Wall of Prayer*

In this thread everyone is free to post prayers for those in need and we will support those prayers with ours. 

I will ask the Mods to help guard the thread from any and all negative posts and sarcasim and cynicism or venting.    The thread is for posting prayers and the names of people in high profile who need our prayers (i.e. Tyrese Gibson, Steve Harvey, etc.) family members, co-workers, the Body of Christ, whoever needs prayer.  It's the only way to take back what satan has and is still trying to steal . 

Am I crazy?    But of course.       Crazy and Serious.   I'm tired of the mess.

I've learned so much from you two and so many others.   Were it not for the thread by Nice & Wavy and *this thread right here*, I would still be venting and not praying.  

So many of us have been angry, and anger arises when we are tired and have not fully prayed.   I am guilty of it all.    I can only thank God for the love and patience that so many of you have shown to me in spite of my 'vents'.   I ask God to bless you with all of my heart.  

Okay, I'm off to start the 'Wall of Prayer" which we will build and it shall not be torn down.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Oct 20, 2011)

^^Amen you have my support


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 20, 2011)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> ^^Amen you have my support



You have MY support.   

I can't do this, only God and us together.    I started the thread.  Whenever you are ready, post your prayers.   

We are all 'One'.   :Rose:


----------

